# CS2 Photoshop won't open



## tduran (Feb 7, 2010)

I am having trouble launching my Photoshop CS2 Version 9.0. my Illustrator wouldn't launch, fixed that, turned out to be problem with Acrobat 8. Illustrator works, but can't save. Next Photoshop won't open, so I uninstalled Acrobat 8 switched back to 7. Uninstall and reinstall Photoshop. Photoshop opens but occasionally gave message like Can't Do that now. Suddenly Photoshop won't launch again. HELP!

I am on Mac OSX Version 10.4.11

Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

Have you tried repairing disk permissions?

Also, in the future try not to create duplicate threads. It makes is somewhat confusing.


----------

